# Would you buy?



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been looking for a boer doe or two to add to my herd of NDs for raising my own meat. I found an ad on Craigslist for two 8 month old boer doelings. They were bottle raised and are very friendly. However, they look kind of small for their age to me. They weigh between 40 and 50 pounds. The breeder is a beginner. So I don't know if they just didn't bottle feed them correctly or if cocci is the problem. They are grazing grass and getting an 18% protein all stock feed twice a week. What do you guys think?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I like her... I'd see her in person first.


Kayla Renee


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do they have the dam and sire for you to see? They are certainly undersized and underweight based on the spines in the photo. I *might* take a chance if the parents were stellar and these gals just needed some top notch care to catch up but otherwise I would pass. They will likely never reach their full size potential but could reach breeding size later around 2 years old. I'm all about taking a chance on scrappy goats (done a lot of that! Ended up with some awesome, many sold) but they are very small, both have vertically folded ears, and may not grow if they have intestinal damage from coccidia.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They're cute 

That's not much help, I know! They're coats look like they have a nice sheen to them, coats are not rough but nice and smooth. Nice bone, conformation doesn't look too bad.
They look underweight (though probably because they were bottle fed) and look like they could eat more.

If I was starting with goats, I'd probably go look at them, depending on the price.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd probably pass, depending on the parents as SaltyLove said


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would pass just because it might end up costing you a lot of $$ to get them back into shape if you aren't sure what you are dealing with and plus having to wait until about 2 years of age to breed. By then you will have invested quite a bit in them, and they will potentially be undersized. Also, any testing for CL, Johnes ect done? 
I might wait to try to find some really healthy stock, especially if this is new to you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would pass, I agree unless you are wanting to get into a 'rescue' situation and spend $$ and a lot of TLC getting them in shape with the possibility of not being big enough to really breed any time in the near future....
At 7-8mo I'd think they should be pushing 100lbs. or more.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'll ask tomorrow if they have the parents on site or pictures of them. I was told that both parents are big goats (I asked if they were part Pygmy or ND). 

No one who sales meat goats within driving distance with me does testing. I asked the seller if she has had CL in her herd and she didn't know what it was. I described the symptoms and she said her goats have never had an abscess... These goats would be quarantined if I bought them. 

Saltey - What do you do about vertically folded ears? Are they a genetic flaw? I've got lots of experience with dairy goats but none with meat goats. 

Thanks again everyone for your opinions. I may go and see them tomorrow.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, the vertical fold or tube ear is a genetic fault although it can occasionally be fixed with some bracing when they are a few days old. The problem is that the shape of the ear does not allow debris to drain from the ear as it would normally, and depending on which was the ear turns, it may not protect the ear canal as it is supposed to. Nothing critical or life threatening and may or may not be passed on to offspring, but certainly a fault in boers.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

To me (beginner) they look wormy and probably never got cocci prevention. That is all fixable however when they are moved it will cause all that to get much worse so if you do get them keep them away from all your goats until they have a full round of wormer and cocci meds. I am a sucker for goats needing help and just went through a touchy summer with one of mine, but, she is now happy healthy and will be a good addition to my herd. Looks like they could use some good minerals as well. Just my opinions, like I said from a beginner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally would pass, you want to have healthy goats to start a meat goat herd.
They are stunted and may or may not have kidding issues, depending on their size when mature and what buck bred to, it may be asking for trouble.


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I would also pass. If you be patient you can find a lot of great deals on craigslist. I have bought several an still own them. 

The vertically folded ears are actually a DQ in the Boers.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I decided not to get them. They just have too many problems for me to take on right now. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

